# menstruation



## chica11

Hola a todas las mujeres! 



Tengo una pregunta.  ¿En tus paises hay palabras más coloquiales para decir menstruación?”  Gracias de antemano 

Saludos!

*Mod Note*: This thread is being merged with another one opened on January 3, 2006 on the same topic. All posts have been added automatically in chronological order.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Hola,
En el Perú se dice que te viene la regla, que estás en tus días, que estás enferma.   Por allí alguien dice que estás con Andrés (el que te visita cada mes... pero sólo en broma y no es muy difundido eh?)

Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## ILT

En México es igualito que en Perú


----------



## mjscott

I'm on the rag  -- not proper, kind-of crude
She's on the rag -- not proper, kind-of crude
My little friend is visiting -- euphemism
The cranberry fairy is visiting - euphemism
I'm having the crimson tide - euphemism
I'm riding the cotton pony - euphemism
Aunt Flo (flow) is visiting - euphemism


----------



## solecito

Hola chica y chicas, por acá entre nosotras decimos "ando en mis días" con eso se entiende todo. Aparte claro de "tengo mi regla". Y cuando a veces hay  algún preguntón masculino (claro está de confianza) solo decimos "cosa de mujeres".


----------



## Fernando

Lo mismo en España que en Perú y en México (ILT). También se entienden las otras expresiones de solecito.


----------



## araceli

Hace varios años decíamos: "Estoy con el asunto". "Me vino el asunto".
Lo de Andrés también se usa.
La regla se usa poco.
Esos días también.
En algún lado leí: Estoy con el mes.


----------



## Whisky con ron

La regla es el mas usado.  También se usa "el período" y algunas dicen "periodo" (con el acento en la primera "o", no sé por qué)...

Saludos


----------



## Phryne

araceli said:
			
		

> Hace varios años decíamos: "Estoy con el asunto". "Me vino el asunto".
> Lo de Andrés también se usa.
> La regla se usa poco.
> Esos días también.
> En algún lado leí: Estoy con el mes.


Hola Ara!

También decimos "estoy indispuesta".

Me pregunto.... por qué esta tendencia a decir que se está "enferma"???    

saludos


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mj: Wow, some of those are very vivid. I am surprised that I haven't heard them used here before!

I usually say:
I'm on my period.
It's _that _ time of the month.

Very informative, this thread!


----------



## lacarpincha

Hola, en Uruguay, lo común es decir "estoy con la menstruación" o "me vino la menstruación" o las mismas expresiones con "período". "Estoy con el período". "Regla" se usa poco. "Me vino el mes" es menos común, o más usado en clases más populares, donde también se usa "estoy enferma". "Me vino el asunto" no lo he oído por aquí, un poco más "estoy en esos días...". A los hombres que preguntan o tocan el tema, jamás les decimos "cosa de mujeres", claro está, a no ser que sean inoportunos, ofensivos o sin la confianza necesaria para hablar con las mujeres cercanas de estos temas. Ellos también usan (sobre todo clase media y alta) "menstruación" y "período" con bastante normalidad.


----------



## araceli

Phryne:
¡Estoy indispuesta!----Sí, es lo más común que estaba/estoy acostumbrada a escuchar...
Ya sabía que me dejaba algo en el tintero.
Saludos sanguíneos.


----------



## Trix

Araceli, a mí lo de " estoy indispuesta" me suena muy "old fashioned", porque es lo que utilizaba mi madre. 

Aquí en mi oficina (50% chicas y chicos) usamos el "estoy con la regla" o "me vino la regla" , incluso cuando hay que decírselo al jefe, no hay reparo a la hora de decirlo!!!!

Saludos

Bea


----------



## chica11

Hola!
Mi ex-novio en Londres la llamaba "la semana de la bandera Japonesa" o "Japanese Flag Week" en inglés.  Y para que sepan no fue un insulto a los Japoneses.  La verdad es que entiendo por qué la llamaba así por la bandera blanca con el círculo (que representa el sol) rojo.  
Saludos y gracias por esta información.  Ahora tengo más recuerdos de mis tiempos en el extranjero.


----------



## lacarpincha

Totalmente de acuerdo Trix, puede que lo usen mujeres mayores, para referirse a cuando menstruaban, pero no mujeres que hoy día no han llegado a la menopausia.
Ahora, la regla no es para nada usada aquí (Uruguay, Río de la Plata). Remite inmediatamente al útil escolar para medir centímetros, etc. .



			
				Trix said:
			
		

> Araceli, a mí lo de " estoy indispuesta" me suena muy "old fashioned", porque es lo que utilizaba mi madre.
> 
> Aquí en mi oficina (50% chicas y chicos) usamos el "estoy con la regla" o "me vino la regla" , incluso cuando hay que decírselo al jefe, no hay reparo a la hora de decirlo!!!!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Bea


----------



## libre

Pues yo coincido con lo de Perú.... tal como lo dijeron así es acá en México... tengo un amigo jaja... que le dice "ley roja"

casi casi como decir "toque de queda" jejeje


----------



## helenduffy

Among US feminists I have heard: It's my moon time.
My 77-year-old mother used to say: I've got the curse (an unfortunate biblical reference, apparently).
In the early 1960s we were taught in school to say "I fell off the garage roof," but I've never EVER heard that actually said!
I usually hear (and say): I have my period.


----------



## lacarpincha

Una pequeña corrección.
Si es un mensaje a "todas las mujeres", la pregunta debería ser "en sus países" (Latinoamérica) o "en vuestros países" (pensinsular). Personalmente creo que si la pregunta espera respuestas de distintos países además de España, lo más correcto sería "en sus países".
Saludos.


----------



## ganda

hola,
es la misma en filipinas decimos "regla" tambien!


----------



## belén

Muy ilustrativo e interesante 

Dos más que recuerdo, una de mi abuelita "Estoy con el tío" y una de una amiga "Ha venido mi primo comunista"

Saludos 

Be


----------



## Like an Angel

belen said:
			
		

> "Ha venido mi primo comunista"


 
Jajaja sí Belén, también por aquí he escuchado eso alguna vez... en mi caso cuando tengo que darle mis excusas por algo a mi jefe le digo "cuestiones femeninas", aunque lo más común en Argentina lo apuntó Majo "estoy indispuesta"


----------



## Isolde

Otra más...usada en el Perú:

"Estoy con Pepe Rojas."

Bueno......"y que siga la bola..."


----------



## el_novato

No me invitaron, pero tampoco me dijeron que no opinara:

A ver niñas, les mando los más usual desde México:

(Como lo dirías/Como te lo dicen)

Las dos mas usuales:

bajando la regla >> Me/le está bajando la regla.

anda en sus días >> Ando en mis días / anda en sus días.

La que utilizo cuando toco el asunto con alguna amiga:
pagando la mensualidad >> Ando/anda pagando la mensualidad.

 Solo utilizarla  cuando haya confianza >>> la mayoría lo considera ofensivo
Sangrona  >>>  Ando/andas de sangrona


 Esta la he escuchado en el trabajo.
chango descalabrado >>>  Trae/tiene el chango descalabrado

*Nota*:
La palabra menstruación (que opinen las mujeres) no es la mas usual

Ando menstruando / Anda menstruando / Anda en la menstruación.


Si recuerdo otras, luego las escribo.

Saludos.


----------



## Like an Angel

Aaaah me acordé de otra, que se la he escuchado a una sola amiga en particular "ando con la chorreadera", es horrible, pero lo dice a propósito 

Una acotación al tema aquí tratado. En Argentina por ley, tengo entendido, existe el llamado Día Femenino, durante el cual la mujer tiene libertad de asistir o no a su trabajo, generalmente el primer día del período, que suele ser -en algunas mujeres- de terribles dolores abdominales y de cabeza. ¿En sus países existe algo así?

¡Tengan todos buen día!


----------



## libre

Pues no.... aquí en México no hay nada parecido... sería útil... pero yo me tomaría el segundo día que es cuando peor me pongo.. aunque debo admitir que probablemente soy de las mujeres que menos sufre jeje... practicamente nunca siento cólicos.... pero lo que me pasa es que me dan unos dolores de piernas terribles!!! y mi estado emocional de por si sensible.... agh! jeje...  pero ... No.. en México... país de machos... no hay nada así ... creo que las "hembras" tenemos que aprender a vivir con ello....



Aunque no me parece muy buena idea...pues tampoco se trata de que "Todo Mexico se entere" que estás en tus días....


----------



## Eugin

Hola a todos! Angela, te comento que trabajo en un laboratorio de productos medicinales y el Director Técnico una vez me comentó que TIEMPO ATRAS se solía otorgar a las mujeres su día femenino, como vos acotaste, pero ya no, lamentablemente... al menos que en Córdoba sí se siga utilizando, creo que en Capital Federal ya no... al menos que alguien más me lo corrobore... Yo ya lo he tratado de usar, pero no me dieron bolilla... buahh!!!


----------



## manana

Isolde said:
			
		

> Otra más...usada en el Perú:
> 
> "Estoy con Pepe Rojas."
> 
> Bueno......"y que siga la bola..."


 
¡Sííííííí!!!.... en Chile también, entre mujeres decimos " ando con el Pepe Rojas" y otra forma  "estoy  con la ruler" ¿En cuanto a tener un día libre ?
 ¡ nunca jamás  ! ¡Qué pena, sería espectacular!


----------



## Smaragdus

Yo tenia dos amigas, una decia "ha venido Susanita la comunista" y la otra "estoy con/ha venido a verme la p*** Caperucita". No se lo he oido a nadie mas que a estas dos. Lo del dia libre estaria muy bien, pero fijo que salia alguna diciendo que era ofensivo para las mujeres considerar un aspecto natural como enfermedad. Pues sera ofensivo, pero a mi me vendria como Dios a visitar!!!!


----------



## Lizajoy

My mother used to say:

I've got the curse.
I fell off the roof yesterday.
I've having a visit from my red-haired grandmother.

Me acuerdo que con cinco anyitos escuche a mi madre decirle a mi tita que habia caido del techo el dia anterior. Me eche a llorar con el susto!

Son formas muy  campesinas de hablar es ese asunto!

Saludos,

Lizajoy


----------



## TereBeltran

Como dijeron antes, en Mexico decimos, me llego mi periodo, estoy en mis dias, hay algo que recuerdo y uso mucho.  Llego el Lic. Rojas


----------



## Like an Angel

Eugin said:
			
		

> Hola a todos! Angela, te comento que trabajo en un laboratorio de productos medicinales y el Director Técnico una vez me comentó que TIEMPO ATRAS se solía otorgar a las mujeres su día femenino, como vos acotaste, pero ya no, lamentablemente... al menos que en Córdoba sí se siga utilizando, creo que en Capital Federal ya no... al menos que alguien más me lo corrobore... Yo ya lo he tratado de usar, pero no me dieron bolilla... buahh!!!


 
En Córdoba no sé si está muy vigente, yo me enteré por _la madre de una amiga de una conocida mía_ que vive en Santiago del Estero que allí sí se respeta el día femenino, porque es ley... debería existir tal día aquí también


----------



## Like an Angel

Lizajoy said:
			
		

> *I've got the curse.*
> 
> Me acuerdo que con cinco anyitos escuche a mi madre decirle a mi tita que habia caido del techo el dia anterior. Me eche a llorar con el del susto!
> 
> Son formas muy campesinas de hablar es de ese asunto!


 
Few corrections, I hope you don't mind Lizajoy!... do the same with my English PLEASE!!!

Regarding the sentence in red, I don't like it much as that _curse_ makes you be able to be a mother


----------



## chica11

Hola!
Estoy de acuerdo que se debe respetar el día femenino.  No creo que tengamos una ley así en los estados unidos, pero mis compatriotas pueden corregirme.  A mi no me gusta usar la palabra menstruación porque es una palabra que mi ginecóloga usa y la palabra suena muy científica.  Prefiero decir: "Period" en inglés.  No uso eufemismos porque no siento que tengo que ocultar o poner nombres más suaves a ella.  Es una cosa natural de las mujeres para que podamos tener hijos.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Sí, pero como sería de bueno que a los hombres les viniera aunque fuera cada seis meses!!!!.... 

Una idea para las próximas elecciones!


----------



## Phryne

chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Estoy de acuerdo que se debe respetar el día femenino. No creo que tengamos una ley así en los estados unidos, pero mis compatriotas pueden corregirme. A mi no me gusta usar la palabra menstruación porque es una palabra que mi ginecóloga usa y la palabra suena muy científica. Prefiero decir: "Period" en inglés. No uso eufemismos porque no siento que tengo que ocultar o poner nombres más suaves a ella. Es una cosa natural de las mujeres para que podamos tener hijos.



Peor que eufemismos, chica11, decir "estoy enferma", "estoy indispuesta" o "I've got the curse" da la pauta de los tabú que significan para la sociedad ciertas cuestiones biológicas propias de la mujer y cómo la sociedad las trata.   

saludos


----------



## mitzy

En Chile algunas mujeres dicen "estoy o ando enferma", no sé por que si es lo mas natural. También hablan de "los dias r" ,"la marea roja", "la manchita", " la ruler" o "visitas desagradables", aparte de otras cosas que ya se han mencionado.


----------



## Like an Angel

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Sí, pero como sería de bueno que a los hombres les viniera aunque fuera cada seis meses!!!!....
> 
> Una idea para las próximas elecciones!


 
Completamente de acuerdo contigo Whisky, apoyo la moción  Al menos así quizás entenderían el por qué de nuestro humor en "esos días", y ahí aparece otra forma en la que yo hago referencia al tema, "estoy en esos días".

Red cheers!


----------



## lacarpincha

Ya que salimos un poco de lo lingüístico y se abrió la polémica sobre si día femenino sí o no, les cuento mi opinión y la legislación en Uruguay. Más allá de cómo cada una de nosotras viva "esos días", no le encuentro mucho fundamento a otorgar licencia por este motivo. Habilitaría unos 12 días al año, o más... Nunca hubo tal cosa aquí.
En Uruguay se votó una ley hará unos 3 o 4 años por la que todas las mujeres pueden faltar a su trabajo una vez al año sin que se les descuente para realizarse el papanicolau y/o la mamografía, lo cual me parece excelente. Tras que nunca son cosas demasiado agradables de hacer, siempre tenemos la excusa "no puedo, tengo que faltar al trabajo, no me dejan faltar, etc". Así tenemos que el cáncer de ovario y mamas es la primera causa de muerte en mujeres en el país, y en muchas partes. Simplemente llevas el papelito de la clínica u hospital donde lo hiciste y ningún empleador te puede hacer problemas.


----------



## el_novato

Phryne said:
			
		

> ...  También decimos "estoy indispuesta".
> 
> Me pregunto.... por qué esta tendencia a decir que se está "enferma"???     ...





			
				mitzy said:
			
		

> ...  "estoy o ando enferma", no sé por que si es lo mas natural.



Imagino que esto se originó, por no poder hacer el amor en esos días (tener relaciones sexuales).


I guess that this was originated, by not being able to make the love in those days (to have sexual relations).


----------



## chica11

Novato dijo:
Imagino que esto se originó, por no poder hacer el amor en esos días (tener relaciones sexuales).
I guess that this was originated, by not being able to make the love in those days (to have sexual relations).

Yo digo: ¿Dónde sacaste la idea? No sé de lo qué te refieres?


----------



## lacarpincha

Una pequeña corrección, chica11



			
				chica11 said:
			
		

> Novato dijo:
> Imagino que esto se originó, por no poder hacer el amor en esos días (tener relaciones sexuales).
> I guess that this was originated, by not being able to make the love in those days (to have sexual relations).
> 
> Yo digo: ¿Dónde sacaste la idea? No sé a qué te refieres ?


 
Referirse _*a * _algo.

Del Diccionario Estrada: 

*referir *v. irreg. tr. 'Dar a conocer un hecho ficticio o imaginario'. 'Dirigir, encaminar u ordenar una cosa a determinado fin u objeto' (Refiere esa explicación al sustantivo mencionado). Ú. t. c. prnl. 'Poner en relación personas o cosas'. Ú. t. c. prnl. v. prnl. 'Remitirse, atenerse a lo dicho o a lo hecho' (A esa nota me he referido); 'aludir' (Se refirió a sus memorias). Rég. prep.: referir o referirse *a* (referir al antecedente; referirse a sus enemigos). Se conjuga como sentir.


----------



## Puntitas

Hola Chicas,


Though it's possible that "estar enferma" may have originally come from not being willing/able to make love or have sex[ual intercourse]) during that period of time, it seems much more likely to me that "estar enferma" and "the curse" stem from all of the pain, misery, and suffering that go along with our reproductive potential. 

Las que apoyan la igualdad sin el día femenino no tienen que concentrarse en trabajos minuciosos ni soportar a carácteres difíciles mientras que tratan de controlar unos cambios de humor espantosos (para los que nos redean) o de no hacer caso a los tremendos malestartes que nos dejan sin ánimo de nada.

Por cierto, aquí en los Estados Unidos, se habla mucho del "PMS" (síndrome premenstrual). Si ando de malas, mi amigo me pregunta, "Are you PMSing?" o "Is it almost that time?" Si me hace la primera pregunta, es pleito seguro. Si me hace la segunda, tiene oportunidad de salvarse con una reformulación de la misma. Si una amiga me pregunta, le contesto como si no fuera gran cosa. 

¿Es común referirse a la premen en esta forma en los países de hablahispana?


----------



## kriscrae

Puntitas said:
			
		

> Hola Chicas,
> 
> 
> Though it's possible that "estar enferma" may have originally come from not being willing/able to make love or have sex[ual intercourse]) during that period of time, it seems much more likely to me that "estar enferma" and "the curse" stem from all of the pain, misery, and suffering that go along with our reproductive potential.
> 
> Las que apoyan la igualdad sin el día femenino no tienen que concentrarse en trabajos minuciosos ni soportar a carácteres difíciles mientras que tratan de controlar unos cambios de humor espantosos (para los que nos redean) o de no hacer caso a los tremendos malestartes que nos dejan sin ánimo de nada.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí en los Estados Unidos, se habla mucho del "PMS" (síndrome premenstrual). Si ando de malas, mi amigo me pregunta, "Are you PMSing?" o "Is it almost that time?" Si me hace la primera pregunta, es pleito seguro. Si me hace la segunda, tiene oportunidad de salvarse con una reformulación de la misma. Si una amiga me pregunta, le contesto como si no fuera gran cosa.
> 
> ¿Es común referirse a la premen en esta forma en los países de hablahispana?


Sí, en España es similar. Si estoy de mal humor y un hombre me pregunta si es que me tiene que venir la regla, el mal humor se convierte en ira hacia él (machista!!), pero si me lo pregunta una amiga o yo hablo de que estoy más sensible de lo normal porque me tiene que venir la regla, entonces es lo más natural del mundo.


----------



## kriscrae

Respecto a las expresiones de "estar mala", "estar indispuesta", y similares, no las soporto, solo las dicen mujeres mayores que han vivido una gran represión sexual (españa en la post guerra no era el paraiso de la libertad, precisamente).
Como han dicho las compañeras españolas, aqui se dice el 99% de las veces "regla" (me ha venido la regla, se le fue la regla, ...)
De niñas deciamos cosas como: me vino la roja, a venido mi tía, me ha venido _eso_.
Afortunadamente hoy en día se puede hablar de la regla con total normalidad, incluso a los chicos y nadie se espanta ni se avergüenza.


----------



## mjscott

Sí, kriscrae! Siendo de otra generación, me avergüenza mucho cuando mi hija habla tan francamente sobre menstruación. Aunque estoy de acuerdo que es mejor para todo el mundo que no se usan términos anticuados, es difícil cambiar el costumbre.


----------



## Whisky con ron

A qué horas van a mover este hilo a los asuntos "culturales"???? 

Saludos


----------



## Psique

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola Ara!
> 
> También decimos "estoy indispuesta".
> 
> Me pregunto.... por qué esta tendencia a decir que se está "enferma"???
> 
> saludos


 
Pues porque hay mujeres que pasan su menstruación sin más problema pero otras sufren molestias que pueden llegar a alterarles su día a día, con efectos secundarios de lo más desagradables: dolores abdominales, cefaleas etc. Verdaderamente no es ninguna broma, aunque tampoco es una tragedia.

P.


----------



## Steelblade

Aunque la pregunta iba dirigida a las mujeres, he leído con interés todos los posts del hilo y, con vuestro permiso, me gustaría participar para hacer también mi aportación, a pesar de ser hombre. 

En primer lugar, creo que todos debemos poder participar porque también los hombres estamos relacionados con el tema. Yo, al menos, tengo madre, hermanas, he tenido novias y ahora esposa, y tengo una hija, además de amigas, primas, etc. Es decir, también conozco, escucho y utilizo diferentes formas de denominar el mencionado periodo femenino.

Me permito aportar una nueva forma que se parece a otras ya dichas "_me ha venido/estoy con_ el inquilino comunista".

Respecto a las expresiónes "estoy mala" "estoy enferma" "estoy indispuesta", creo que son adecuadas cuando la menstruación provoca en una mujer un estado de malestar o indisposición equiparable a otros, derivados de otras patologías, que producen dolores abdominales, de cabeza, de piernas, de riñones, etc. y que estarían bien definidos por esas expresiones. No creo, por lo tanto, que la razón sea la indisponibilidad para practicar el sexo, puesto que, entre otras cosas, no es cierto. Sólo algunas de las muchas posibilidades que ofrece la práctica del sexo, se ven afectadas, que no impedidas, durante esos días y, además, nada demuestra que disminuya la apetencia sexual.

Respecto a los días de la mujer, creo que no tendría mucho sentido que se establecieran como un derecho de cualquier mujer, sólo por el hecho de serlo. Creo que sería mucho mas racional que cuando una mujer se sienta indispuesta por esa razón tenga el mismo derecho que si se siente indispuesta por otra razón o que si es un hombre el que se siente indispuesto, a quedarse en casa y recuperarse de la forma más adecuada de su indisposición. De hecho, conozco a muchas mujeres que no tienen ni una sola molestia derivada de su menstruación y no sería lógico que tuvieran un dia libre sólo por ser mujer. Supongo que las mujeres menopáusicas, tampoco tienen esas molestias, así que, como ya he dicho, lo mas justo es que todo el mundo, hombre y mujeres, tengan el mismo derecho a ausentarse del trabajo cuando se sientan indispuestos, sea cual sea la razón de su indisposición.

Por último, queria comentar que, en mi opinión, al ser la menstruación una situación absolutamente natural para las mujeres, no debería provocar más suspicacia que la propiamente derivada de un mal tono o una supuesta intención maliciosa, el hecho de que un hombre le pregunte a una mujer si está con la regla. Puede ser, por ejemplo, que el hombre haya percibido que la mujer está más sensible y quiera tener un comportamiento aun mas delicado por esa razón.  

He tratado de enfocar el tema con la mayor delicadeza posible y, por ello, espero que las mujeres que sois mayoría en el hilo, asi lo hayais percibido. Asimismo, espero que mi aportación haya sido positiva.

Un saludo

SteelBlade


----------



## Phryne

Hola Psique y Steelblade!

Bueno, todos tenemos a tener opiniones distintas, no? Eso mismo hace rica una discusión... 

Yo creo que eso de "estar de malas" y demás expresiones del estilo no se han originado por los dolores que algunas mujeres suelen sentir, sino que "desde mi punto de vista" son más bien expresiones antiguas que demuestran el lugar que va venido teniendo la mujer en la sociedad y el horror que por mucho tiempo se tuvo (y hoy aún persiste aunque en menor medida) sobre todo lo relacionado al sexo y la sexualidad. [Podría ser tambié el horror a la sangre???]. En la historia han habido montones de tabúes y mitos relacionados a la menstruación, como que la mujer no se podía bañar, o que no podía tener relaciones sexuales, etc etc. Teniendo en cuenta esto, no me extraña en lo más mínimo que se la haya entendido como a "una enfermedad" o "una cosa sucia". 

Saludos 

PD: Steelblade, no hay necesidad de decirlo. Siempre son bienvenidos los aportes masculinos aunque de temas femeninos se trate. Todos tenemos algo interesante que decir.


----------



## Phryne

kriscrae said:
			
		

> Respecto a las expresiones de "estar mala", "estar indispuesta", y similares, no las soporto, solo las dicen mujeres mayores que han vivido una gran represión sexual (españa en la post guerra no era el paraiso de la libertad, precisamente).
> Como han dicho las compañeras españolas, aqui se dice el 99% de las veces "regla" (me ha venido la regla, se le fue la regla, ...)
> De niñas deciamos cosas como: me vino la roja, a venido mi tía, me ha venido _eso_.
> Afortunadamente hoy en día se puede hablar de la regla con total normalidad, incluso a los chicos y nadie se espanta ni se avergüenza.



Estoy 100% de acuerdo, por eso me incomodan tanto esas expresiones.

saludos


----------



## Fernando

Si no estáis malas ni indispuestas, ¿para qué necesitáis un "día femenino"?


----------



## chica11

Fernando, algunas mujeres durante "la regla" están indispuestas y están malas. A veces el dolor es muy fuerte.  Yo tengo una amiga que tuvo que tomar pastillas prescriptivas para quitarse el dolor y a veces no funcionaba.  Tenía un terrible dolor  que a veces no podía levantarse de la cama o de la sofa.  Gracias a Dios, no sufro tanto!! Durante esos tiempos ella quería estar sola y todo el mundo quería dejarla sola.


----------



## Fernando

chica11, no me he expresado bien. SÉ (tengo una hermana y amigas) que las mujeres lo pasan mal en determinados días del periodo y algunas lo pasan muy mal. Lo que tendrían que hacer es pedir la baja médica para esos días. 

A mí no me parece ofensivo utilizar eufemismos para según qué. Por favor si alguno de los foreros tiene una gastroenteritis que no me dé detalles: Que me diga que está indispuesto.

¿Nos vamos a "Cultural issues", moderador?


----------



## chica11

Sí! entiendo tu punta de vista ahora. Hay más situaciones cuando las personas están malas e indispuestas pero no tenemos días para ellos. Sin embargo lo que  pienso es que una mujer debe tener el derecho de no ir a trabajar durante algunos días o (el día más peor) de su regla sin preocuparse por ninguna represalia o ningún castigo.


----------



## araceli

Creo que cuando estaba establecido el día femenino la empleada no necesitaba llevar ningún justificativo médico al empleador, a diferencia de otras "indisposiciones".


----------



## Like an Angel

chica11 said:
			
		

> el día más peor


Espero no te moleste esa pequeñísima corrección, pero se dice *el peor de los días/el día que se sienta/esté peor*, es incorrecto agregar el *más*


----------



## Like an Angel

Steelblade said:
			
		

> Respecto a los días de la mujer, creo que no tendría mucho sentido que se establecieran como un derecho de cualquier mujer, sólo por el hecho de serlo. Creo que sería mucho mas racional que cuando una mujer se sienta indispuesta por esa razón tenga el mismo derecho que si se siente indispuesta por otra razón o que si es un hombre el que se siente indispuesto, a quedarse en casa y recuperarse de la forma más adecuada de su indisposición.


 
No he leído lo que dice la ley, pero supongo que lo que dice es justamente lo que tú planteas, NO que una mujer va a tener 12 días libres al año para hacer lo que se le antoje, sino que si el malestar es muy grande puede ausentarse del trabajo sin que se le descuente el mismo, es decir tomar un día de los del período como si _estuviese enferma ..._ 

En cuanto a lo del síndrome premenstrual, por estos lares también suele preguntarse/decirse _¡Uy, qué carácter! ¿Te está por venir? _Si algún caballero me lo dijera de esa forma, no me enfadaría, ¿Por qué? Simplemente porque él no tiene _idea_ de qué se trata, pero indudablemente mi _sentido del humor_ cambia, y cómo es lo más normal, creo que no me molestaría que me lo pregunten  A mis amigas suelo decirles _¡Qué locurita que cargamos! Ya sé, te está por venir, _y ningún problema, y si algún amigO me lo dijera de esa manera no haría más que sonreír y listo.


----------



## manana

Cambiando un poco  el sentido del hilo pero siempre dentro del mismo tema y aprovechando que hay una gran cantidad de mujeres  participando en él,  quisiera preguntarles  si  creen  o tienen alguna información sobre  la idea de que nuestro ciclo menstrual tiene  algo que ver con el ciclo  de la marea o de la luna.  He escuchado decir que cuando  un grupo de mujeres  están juntas compartiendo el mismo espacio durante un tiempro sus ciclos mensuales tienden a  sincronizarse entre si y que  sus reglas tienden a producirse en los días cercanos a la luna llena.  En mi caso particular puedo decir que  mi regla  coincide  en algunos días con la regla de mi hija y que  generalmnete se produce en los días cercanos a la luna llena.

Por supuesto esta hipótesis  no se aplica  a las mujeres que usan anticonceptivos  y  también creo que el estress  y la vida acelerada que llevamos hoy en día puede ser un punto de quiebre  en  este supuesto.

¿Tienen alguna información sobre  lo que planteo? ¿Han escuchado entre sus amigas, madres o abuelas o prsonas mayores  algo parecido?


----------



## Artrella

chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola a todas las mujeres!
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo una pregunta.  ¿En tus paises hay palabras más coloquiales para decir menstruación?”  Gracias de antemano
> 
> Saludos!



Llegué re tarde, pero acá van las formas que yo conozco:  "me vino el asunto", "estoy indispuesta", "Andrés"...

*Fernando*, "el día femenino" es una cosa un poco antigua, en la época de mi abuela, cuando no había Ibuprofeno, toallas higiénicas ni muchas otras comodidades de las cuales gozamos ahora , a veces las mujeres sentían terribles dolores abdominales, intestinales y de cabeza.  Por ello era mejor que se quedaran en sus casas.  
Por otro lado ahora también sucede esto, pero te tomás un analgésico, te ponés un tampón y nada cambia...la vida se desarrolla normalmente como cualquier otro día del mes.
Yo no le encuentro sentido al día femenino, pero quizás haya mujeres que sufran dolores intensos.  No lo sé, no conozco ningún caso.
Saludos


----------



## Mita

Hola  
Yo digo "estoy/ando con la regla" y "me llegó la regla". 
Por aquí hay gente que dice "andar con la ruler", pero hace tiempo que no lo escucho y creo que es un poquitín vulgar. También se dice "estar indispuesta" y "estar enferma", pero creo que es más usado por las abuelitas jiji =P
Cuando hablo con mis hermanas digo "ando en celo" y "ando chorreando", pero lo digo en un tono bromista, de hecho es vulgar pero suena chistoso =D
Abrazos


----------



## Puntitas

Lo que noto al leer este hilo es que algunos síntomas de la regla parecen variar con la cultura. Los malestares que se han mencionado aquí (por personas de países donde se habla el español) son los de dolores o cólicos, sefalgias, náuseas y dolores en las piernas y en los riñones.

 

Cuando comparo achaques con mis amigas norteamericanas, nos quejamos de cólicos (cramps), sensibilidad al tacto especialmente en los senos (breast tenderness), antojos, molestias estomacales y perturbaciones del sueño. Los cólicos y la sensibilidad al tacto se consideran tan esenciales que suelen ser los dos primeros síntomas que se enumeran en cualquier artículo que trata el tema.

 

Aunque los antojos sean parte fundamental de la regla, no se llaman “cravings”, como en caso de las mujeres embarazadas. Simplemente empezamos a decir que nos hemos estado muriendo por unas papas fritas o por una nieve de chocolate. De hecho,  si una de mis amigas dice que está comiendo mucho chocolate últimamente, entiendo que no tarda en venirle la regla. No sé si este uso sea generalizado, pero observo que, si en alguna cátedra digo (muy de vez en cuando, claro) que tal personaje literario parecía estar deseosa de un buen chocolate, se ríen las mujeres y la mayoría de los hombres se quedan perplejos. 

 

Las molestias estomacales suelen consistir en diarrea y ventosidad, y las perturbaciones del sueño son insomnio o somnolencia.

 

Me pregunto si los síntomas son distintos o si la cultura nos ha enseñado a dirigir la atención a unas cosas y no a otras.


----------



## Puntitas

El incremento de deseo sexual también puede deberse al mito que es imposible concebir durante la menstruación. 

 

La sensibilidad al tacto no es agradable. Cada de que algo roza la piel, siente uno un “casi hormigueo” que no es ni dolor ni alivio. En inglés, se dice “breast tenderness” porque el movimiento natural de los senos al caminar produce una intensificación de la sensación en esa zona. Para reducir la incomodidad, muchos médicos recomiendan un brasier macizo.


----------



## gencive

Hello!
I was reading this very interesting thread  (although I didn't understand everything)...
and here's for France:
J'ai mes règles
Je suis dans la période la plus féminine du mois/ entering the most feminine part of the month....

menstruations ou menstrues are medical / very old terms...
other euphemisms exist, I just c'an't remember right now... I'll think about it...

the two symptons we talk the more about, would be cramps (depending on whether taking the pil or not) / general fatigue and moodiness or bad tempor...

If somebody is moody, and people notice, they might ask about her period:
t'as tes règles ou quoi! hahaha..., très malin, vraiment. sooo smart, really.
So, that's probably why I also heard it used on boys, maybe as a vengeance...
Please note this is very colloquial, you have to know the people well.


----------



## belén

Un par de cosas que me gustaría comentar sobre este interesante tema:

Los dolores y el día femenino: Yo soy de las que lo pasan realmente mal, física y mentalmente. Físicamente me duelen muchísimo los ovarios y tengo que quedarme en cama (como dice Art, las cosas han mejorado mucho desde que el ibuprofeno entro en nuestras vidas). Muchas veces tengo que quedarme en casa y me encantaría que hubiera un día femenino, porque es muy incómodo faltar un día al mes al trabajo, (a mi personalmente me baja la regla cada 24 días  o sea que son 13 días al año) y desde luego lo de pedir una baja, al menos en España es inviable, puesto que la baja se tiene que pedir al tercer día (yo me siento mal "sólo" 24 hrs) y además no me imagino arrastrándome de la cama 13 veces al año para ir a visitar a mi médico de cabecera. Prefiero llamar al trabajo, explicarles la situación, _doparme_ con ibuprofeno y esperar a que se me pase. Pero muchas veces voy a trabajar dolorida (o por supuesto está la opción B, que es cuando la regla me baja MIENTRAS estoy trabajando) y aguantando el temporal porque por muy modernos que seamos, a los jefes no les hace nada de gracia que un día al mes no vayas a trabajar. 

Luego está el famoso PMS, que no sé si es casi peor que los dolores físicos. Estoy triste, con ganas de llorar hasta viendo los anuncios, de mal humor, sin ganas de hablar con nadie, sin ganas de que me hablen...Es horrible. Por mucho que intente evitar ese estado de ánimo, lo llevo dentro y las hormonas rigen mi vida esos dos días...Por supuesto la gente que está a mi alrededor se da cuenta y la verdad es que prefiero que lo sepan, ya que no me gustaría que pensaran que soy así de rarita todo el tiempo...

Hay algo que no se ha comentado aquí, pero que yo noto y es exactamente el efecto contrario al PMS que me ocurre los días que estoy ovulando. Estoy de mejor humor y contenta, mis amigos que me conocen bien controlan mi ciclo menstrual mejor que yo..me dicen ¡Be, estás que te sales de simpática, debes estar ovulando! ... 

 Ya sé que puede parecer un poco tonto pero yo lo veo así: La naturaleza rige mi vida...ella sabe que en los días de ovulación estoy preparada para concebir y supongo que por su propio interés me "hace" más encantadora y simpática...Sinceramente me gustaría que no fuera así, me gustaría tener más control sobre este tema, pero la química es mágica y es lo que ha decidido...

Por último, respecto a los ciclos lunares y las mareas, para la persona que lo ha preguntado, alguien me recomendó una vez un libro titulado La luna roja, que trata precisamente sobre la relación de las mujeres y la luna, nunca lo leí pero la persona que me habló de él estaba fascinada.


----------



## o'clock

Hola, 

Puede que ahora se le llame "menstruación", pero toda mi vida he oido:

Estoy mala con: la regla, el mes, el siglo, el periodo, el tomate. 

Un saludo


----------



## meili

In my city we say:

'tiene yo ahora, tiene yo visita, tiene yo regla...'

Español quebrado, eh?


----------



## Mita

Otras cositas que olvidé decir antes:

Las palabras "período" y "esos días" sólo las veo o escucho en los avisos publicitarios, y de vez en cuando a alguien común y corriente, pero que lo dice imitando la voz de las mujeres de los comerciales.  

Con respecto a los dolores, yo soy de las sufridas.  Me duelen los ovarios (una vez me dijeron que lo que dolía no eran los ovarios sino el útero  ), los riñones y a veces los pechos; una vez hasta me dieron vómitos. Y las pastillas no siempre resultan conmigo. 

Y sobre lo que dijo mi compatriota Manana sobre la "regla sincronizada",  me suele pasar con mis amigas más cercanas y a veces con una de mis hermanas. Aunque puede ser sólo una casualidad, pero una vez a mí y a tres amigas más nos llegó la regla el mismo día, y muchas veces coincidimos. En especial con una, que casi siempre nos llega el mismo día. (Curioso, ¿no?)

Saluditos (esta cosa ya parece reunión de centro de madres  )


----------



## araceli

Si no me falla la memoria una vez un ginecólogo me dijo que los ovarios no duelen porque no tienen nervios...a lo que contesté: Bueno, no será eso, será otra cosa pero me duele...jajaja


----------



## Vanda

Parece-me que dizemos o mesmo no espanhol e no português.
também dizemos "regras" , "estou no meu período".
Forma em desuso: "estou de chico". 
Forma mais usada: "estou menstruada".


----------



## Puntitas

Como tengo una regla horrible, he leído mucho sobre el tema. Lo que produce los dolores que se asocian con el ciclo menstrual es el útero, no los ovarios. Creo que lo que pasa es que se inflaman las paredes de la matriz, pero no recuerdo bien.



Lo de los dolores en los ovarios me recuerda una experiencia algo graciosa. En mi casa, solo nos referimos a los dolores o a los dolores de la regla, así es que, cuando empecé a interpretar, nunca había escuchado lo de los ovarios.



Bueno, toca que le estoy interpretando a una señora en un consultorio médico. Dice que le han dolido mucho los ovarios estos últimos meses, e idiota que soy, entrego, “My ovaries have really been bothering me these last couple of months”, en lugar de, "I've been having really bad (menstrual) cramps these last couple of months." Se alarma la ginecóloga y empieza a hacer un sinfín de preguntas.



Dos horas más tarde, me entero que lo de los ovarios solo es un decir.


----------



## gencive

I forgot!

On disait toujours: avoir ses Ragnagnas...


----------



## mitzy

Yo soy de las afortunadas que no sufren con la regla, sufren los que me rodean, parece, por que a veces me pongo insufrible. Muy pocas veces he sentido algún malestar físico asociado a esos días del mes; incluso exageraba a veces para poder quedarme en cama holgazaneando y faltar a alguna prueba en la escuela. Cuando estoy menstruando prefiero que nadie lo sepa, especialmente mi mamá, por que me molesta terriblemente  que a todo lo que me pase ella lo asocie a la menstruación, por ejemplo, si algo me molesta o me da pena, según ella es por que tengo SPM, lo que séría Sindrome Pre Menstrual, pero ella lo acomoda a "Pre" o "Post" menstrual según la fecha del mes, ¡que lata!
En relación a la menstruación sincronizada... Tengo entendido que eso sucede entre mujeres que viven juntas o comparten mucho tiempo; pero lo que me dejó impresionada es que en Animal Planet mostraron un reportaje de una mujer que cuidaba monos en un zoo y ella se había compenetrado tanto con los animales que incluso tenía su periodo menstrual al mismo tiempo que la mayor de las monas, como si fuera poco la cuidadora contaba que cuando se embarazó no se lo contó a nadie en el trabajo pero sentía que la mona mayor ya lo sabía por la forma en que se comportaba con ella, como le tocaba el vientre, entre otras cosas. ¡¿?!


----------



## luar

Para responder a la pregunta inicial,  les cuento que en mi país, República Dominicana, la menstruación también se le conoce como: la regla, el período o la luna.  Este último nombre obedece a la creencia popular de que existe una relación entre la aparición de la menstruación y el satélite. El único dato que tengo que podría validar esta relación es el hecho de que casi el 50 % de las mujeres tienen un ciclo menstrual de 28 días, tal como el ciclo lunar. 



En lo que respecta a malestares físicos, la única parte del cuerpo que me duele durante la menstruación es la espalda baja. Por esta razón trato de estar sentada o acostada la mayor parte del tiempo, especialmente los primeros dos días.  En lo emocional no he sido tan afortunada. Durante los días anteriores a la menstruación atravieso, con cierta frecuencia, por una crisis existencial. ¡Es simplemente horrible!  El martirio continua hasta el primer día del ciclo.  Casi siempre todo vuelve a la calma luego que logro identificar que son las hormonas quienes están haciendo de las suyas.

 
Creo que sería interesante el compartir en otro thread cómo cada una de nosotras reaccionó ante la primera visita de nuestra entrañable amiga.  ¿Se animan?


----------



## Vanda

Vanda said:
			
		

> Parece-me que dizemos o mesmo no espanhol e no português.
> também dizemos "regras" , "estou no meu período".
> Forma em desuso: "estou de chico".
> Forma mais usada: "estou menstruada".


 
Acabei de me lembrar de mais uma expressão bem usada por aqui;
"estou naqueles dias".


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I have a fantastic dictionary of Spanish slang, but it sounds as if the author gathered all his information from men's bathrooms and locker rooms.  This is not helpful to the other half of the population.

I'm curious - what vocabulary do other cultures use?

In English it's correct for both sexes and all generations to talk about somebody having her period.  It then divides.

Men (among other men) will talk about a woman being on the rag.  

Women will talk with each other about their monthlies, or say "It's that time of the month".  Some of the older ones still talk about "the curse".

In elementary and secondary school, if boys are part of the conversation but the girls need to get the information across to other girls without telling the boys, they use a code:  "Aunt Flo" (comes from "flow") or "Uncle Red" has come to visit.  

Et en francais y espanol?

Sorry if I'm making you uncomfortable, gentlemen, and please do not feel unwelcome in this discussion!

Happy New Year, everybody!


----------



## Earres

Hello Chaska!
I hope my explanation helps you a bit!

In Spain, the common use is "Tengo la regla", "Me ha bajado la regla", "Tengo el período".

We also have a phrase similar to "It´s that time of the month"... "En esos días del mes" (heard specially in sanitary napkins ads  )

And, what is more surprising... My grandma always talked about "Ha venido mi tío de América" (My uncle came from America). It sounds similar to Aunt Flo, isn´t it? 
She also refers to it as "Me he caido de las escaleras" (don´t know why, if some1 could help, I´d be very grateful).

Have a nice day!
Eugenia


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

In Spain, both men and women refer to menstruation as '_Tener la regla'_ , _'Bajar la regla'_ or _'Estar con la regla'_.
If you want to be a bit more polite, you may say _'tener el período'_. 
Maybe girls have a different code I'm not aware of (I'm a man), but, in general, I have the impression that the subject is not anymore taboo in a our society, so everybody openly refers to the menstruation in a natural way as _'la regla'_.

Carlos


----------



## Al*

In Spanish we also refer to women's period as "menstruación" or "período".


There's also a  very common but extremelly colloquial saying that's "Andrés, el que te viene una vez por mes"

But it doesn't really make any sense, it's only because of the rhyme.

hope it's helpful!

Bye!


----------



## Al*

In Argentina we say "estoy indispuesta" or "estoy con mi período" or as I said before, in a  very colloquial context "vino Andrés"


----------



## Alundra

I agree with all above,

Lately, I say: Ya ha llegado Lady Red  

Alundra.


----------



## Arise

Hello everyone!!

I'm a girl. And when I'm talking about the menstruation, I say things like "me he puesto mala" (I'm ill) or "ha venido Mª Antonieta" (Mª Antonieta is comming") or "la que siempre te visita en los viajes" ("Who visit you when you are travelling") or even "estoy con el mes" (I'm with the month"). 
Saludos, Arise.


----------



## gisele73

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos - me interesa especialmente Andres.
> 
> I meant to put this thread into cultural discussions, not the Spanish-English gen. vocab. - how do I do this?



Hola 

"vino Andrés" (el que viene cada mes) . En el Perú he oído esa expresión muy pocas veces. Lo más común es decir, al igual que en España" tengo la regla", "estoy con la regla", "me ha venido la regla".

También se dice "estoy con mi periodo".

Y creo que es una cosa generacional, porque por ejemplo mi mamá y mi abuelita dicen "me he enfermado", como si la menstruación fuese una enfermedad, pero claro que también dicen "regla".

Algunas veces he oído decir "estoy patriota", porque nuestra bandera (peruana) es roja y blanca 

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

It's not exactly a curse word, but it's an insult to call someone _sangrón/sangrona_.

from the DRAE:
*1.* adj._ C. Rica_ y_ Hond._ Que se aprovecha de los demás, especialmente de los más débiles. 
*2.* adj._ Cuba_ y_ Méx._ Dicho de una persona: *impertinente* (que molesta). 
*3.* adj._ El Salv._ Dicho especialmente de un chiste: *grosero.*
*4.* adj._ Hond._ Que cobra en exceso. 

It has many uses, but I understand it to mean bothersome, irritating, excessive, overly demanding... which also describes the monthly cycle, ¿no?


----------

